
+1000 unique visitors a day and I didn't know - mollerhoj
https://www.indiehackers.com/@mollerhoj/dogme-95-project-2-1000-unique-visitors-a-day-and-i-didnt-know-2900e215d5
======
obbobo
Ha! I used to play that game with one of my previous colleges. It's a good
lunch break kind of thing.

